# Heading to Lake Redman



## jkbirocz (Mar 25, 2008)

I am hitting up a lake that I have fished 5 or 6 times in the past few years. It's a really cool lake with lots of shore fishing. This is the earliest in the year that I have fished there so I am taking 8 different rods, coutless artificials, livers and lots of corn. Hopefully I can hook something. 

Don't expect any fish porn, but I will have a full report later tonight with or without pics.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is my advice:

1. Do not fall it - the water is still cold;

2. Use a buzz bait, wakes the fish up when they are sleeping, like now; and,

3. When all else fails, just practice your distance casting trying to hit birds, cars and any unwary person around you.

Take pictures of all three

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck man!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont think I have ever taken esquired's advice, directly anyway. I typically ask for his judgement, then do the complete opposite of what he says. Works like a charm


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

good luck


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 25, 2008)

Well as soon as I parked my car at the lake I got a call from Esquired telling all about his lunker LM he had just caught. After that I walked the shored for about 2 hours hoping to find some or a LM. Of course I had no takers. The wind began to pick up so I decided to sit in the sun and try for catfish and carp. I set up a rod for each and casted them out. About a half hour later I had a carp on. I took a pic, rebaited, and casted out. Another half hour goes by and I have another fish on. This went on for a while and I ended up with 5 carp ranging from a foot long to a near 10lbs. I only lost one fish, and of course, it was ripping more drag than any other fish, but it made a turn and popped the hook. Instead of wasting the day casting for bass , I think I made a good choice switching to carp. It was a beautiful day other than the wind, I think I may have even got a little sunburn. 8) 
Carp 1





Carp 2




Carp 3




Carp 4 the biggest




Carp 5, the last cast the last 5 mins before I left





And No, I wasn't kicking the fish, I just like to put my foot in the picture to judge size.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2008)

Good job man! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2008)

Those are some nice boots      


Good job Jake - you are now gonna have to get some monster river carp


----------



## slim357 (Mar 26, 2008)

try using ultra lights for them, its a lota fun, might lose a few tho


----------



## little anth (Mar 27, 2008)

nice job


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats awesome. Right time, right place I see. I expect some big carp from that area this year. I'm almost certain that there are some 30's in there, and only time will tell. Nice catches Jake


----------

